# trailer



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!...bid=164206563591196&id=114717271873459&ref=nf


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Get that sucker lettered!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Bird

http://bioweb.uwlax.edu/bio203/s2008/manelli_chri/Images/bird.JPG


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what does this all mean?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Those cords could be rolled up neater! Haha!

Signed....the anal one.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

yah the cord rolling up was fail.

No point in getting it lettered yet because I am using my truck to drive around, and if I leave it unattached, i get another $250 fine.

I am going to get a dedicated tow vehicle for it, and when I see what colour that is, I may get the trailer sprayed that colour before I get it lettered.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

cords are fine, trailer is cool.. what size is that, and what is this $250 fine business???!!!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

trailer is 6'x10'x6'

I had the trailer parked beside my house and got a ticket for it being left unattached to my truck. I can't drive it around 24/7. Now it is in my back yard, but that was very difficult to get it in, I had to remove part of the fence. I would really like to be using the trailer on job sites, which means keeping it attached to a vehicle. My tacoma is both my work truck and daily driver for other things, so I can't drive my trailer around all the time. Thus I will either get a dedicated towing vehicle (something cheap), or an actual car to drive around and use the taco to tow.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> trailer is 6'x10'x6'
> 
> I had the trailer parked beside my house and got a ticket for it being left unattached to my truck. I can't drive it around 24/7. Now it is in my back yard, but that was very difficult to get it in, I had to remove part of the fence. I would really like to be using the trailer on job sites, which means keeping it attached to a vehicle. My tacoma is both my work truck and daily driver for other things, so I can't drive my trailer around all the time. Thus I will either get a dedicated towing vehicle (something cheap), or an actual car to drive around and use the taco to tow.


Similar here in Chicago. You can't leave a truck or trailer parked overnight on a residental street. I have to have "off street" parking avaliable. When I was running three vans, the parking rent added up! Down to one now and I have a spot next to my garage that I can park the van..... :thumbup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it is silly. I have a corner house in a residential area, which means I have 100 feet at the side and 30 feet at the front that surround my house and should be MY parking. The trailer was parked in that range... 

Anyway, I am going to figure out the towing situation, then get it lettered or wrapped. Then prosper!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow dude, you have it nice and organized, I gave up doing that, everytime I clean mine it turns into a mess in the next 2 days.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I would get a big ass tarp and tarp that motha.. and a lazer site and would "paint" the attendee that came by with his lil booklet of tickets if he stepped foot on my property.. 

just saying... or a big ass dog.. that happens to not like these particular ticket givers..

CFT buddy.. CFT.


----------

